# Louisiana Limits Trout Limits



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

We had to work for our trout limits today. Tried all of my favor spots with no success. Then after a few new spots BINGO. Managed three Louisiana trout limits today.

Also managed several spanish.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice sized trout


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Slams*

We all got SLAMS today!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits More Trout Limits*

More trout today


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Another Day Another Trout Limit*

Trout bites are still great at the Sabine jetties!!


----------

